# Ordering NI for the first time any time soon?



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Just letting you know that I'm away for a week from Sat and will not be accessing the forum  . So if you're planning your first order direct with NI and want to make use of our ILMC referral list then please PM me in the next few days to get a referral name before I go. 

cheers


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You are such a devoted NI advocate Clare lol..... just thought I'd post ... free samples of NI at Northern meet, Sun 14th at Roundhay Park Leeds.. if people did nt know lol lol. Clare have a lovely holiday x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Karen, I will expect the names to come flooding in after the northern meet. Have we found a dog yet that doesn't love Natural Instinct?


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

You probably already know but NI are doing 20% discount for friend to friend recommendations until end August. If anyone is thinking of changing, now's a good time.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Clare! We're going to do our 1st NI order after the weekend so please can you give me the details of the next referral person??

What an organised star you are .

Thanks
Harri x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry Clare do you need me to PM you instead?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I will be ordering probably on Tuesday, maybe Monday, so will need a name please!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ladies, just caught these posts so will PM you names now.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Clare, I will PM you once I have ordered  xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Yay Becky, you are my name


----------

